# 22 DEC 2017



## Leo Bonhart (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Skeletor (Dec 22, 2017)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## millais (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh boy, I can't wait to hear how our favorite crypto day trader  fared this day.


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Dec 22, 2017)

Skeealator said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



If not a NASCAR entrant, I'm sure they can still sponsor an entry at the Wabash County Demolition Derby at this point.


----------



## Skeletor (Dec 22, 2017)

It still cracks me up that Dogecoin is the only crypto that's actually used for its intended purpose.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm excited to hear about how crypto is dead because it retraced two weeks.


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 22, 2017)

CrunkLord420 said:


> I'm excited to hear about how crypto is dead because it retraced two weeks.


I've only been peripherally aware of the crypto-currency market, but did nobody see this correction coming? Really?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 22, 2017)

Some JERK said:


> I've only been peripherally aware of the crypto-currency market, but did nobody see this correction coming? Really?


Everyone saw it coming, the BTC charts were disgustingly green. The FOMO is unreal and unsustainable. The real question is if we enter a bear market for any real period of time or if we're just going to turn this weekly red candle green.


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Dec 22, 2017)

The recovery is on, but perhaps 'tis the proverbial beartrap before another dip.

Personally, I took advantage of Litecoin's speedy recovery to sell some and buy some still-struggling Monero. Time will tell...

Also today I learned there is a difference between 'Never invest what you can't afford to lose' and "Never invest what you're not prepared to tell your wife you've lost'.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2017)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Everyone saw it coming, the BTC charts were disgustingly green. The FOMO is unreal and unsustainable. The real question is if we enter a bear market for any real period of time or if we're just going to turn this weekly red candle green.



Could just be a bunch of selling at a high price, partly because the bubble is becoming obvious even to the suckers and partly, yanno, because it's CHRISTMAS and maybe people are buying stuff.

People should just ignore the day to day bullshit.  It's meaningless.


----------



## millais (Dec 22, 2017)

lol




and this is what /biz/ looks like


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 22, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Could just be a bunch of selling at a high price, partly because the bubble is becoming obvious even to the suckers and partly, yanno, because it's CHRISTMAS and maybe people are buying stuff.
> 
> People should just ignore the day to day bullshit.  It's meaningless.


yes good goy, buy those (((consumer goods))) and leave the coins to the cryptojew and cryptochinese.


----------



## Null (Dec 23, 2017)

expected. you don't go from 6k to 20k in a month without a pop. no clue why people are surprised. ride the waves fam





on the plus side, if people did kill themselves, that means their wallets are lost forever and BTC deflates more


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## DangerousGas (Dec 23, 2017)

Hopefully the gene pool has shed some of reddit's "to the moon!" dickheads in the wake of this.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Dec 23, 2017)

Null said:


> on the plus side, if people did kill themselves, that means their wallets are lost forever and BTC deflates more


Man, the crypto burried-treasures will spike...


----------



## Null (Dec 23, 2017)

Pepito said:


> Man, the crypto burried-treasures will spike...


pour a fouty out for the niggas we lost along the way


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Dec 23, 2017)

This shit is fascinating

Anyone has a good starting book on the finance market?
I want to know what a "beartrap" is


----------



## millais (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Kazami Yuuka (Dec 23, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> This shit is fascinating
> 
> Anyone has a good starting book on the finance market?
> I want to know what a "beartrap" is


Sometimes, the price of stock will start to drop at a very high rate. This causes some people to sell off what they have. But the rapid price drop was only temporary, and quickly recovers. Thus, it is a "trap".


----------



## Null (Dec 23, 2017)

Kazami Yuuka said:


> Sometimes, the price of stock will start to drop at a very high rate. This causes some people to sell off what they have. But the rapid price drop was only temporary, and quickly recovers. Thus, it is a "trap".


The Chinese do this every 6 months. A Whale will sell a huge amount of BTC, leading a dip of a few % points, leading nubile investors to follow suit, leading reactionary investors to follow suit. Eventually the price stabilizes once the market realizes the entire drop is emotional instead of for any real reason, and the Whale will buy up all BTC again with the money he made selling it.

So if you sell $100m worth of BTC at $20k and then buy it all back at $14k, once it hits $20k again you've made over $42m doing nothing but shuffling cash around, but that money doesn't come from no where. You've basically stolen it from the people who can't ride the wave.

Which is why we do what, children? That's right. We ride the wave.


----------



## Manah (Dec 23, 2017)

Nobody could have possibly seen this coming.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Dec 23, 2017)

I felt a disturbance in the _difficulty force_ when my sizable hashing power felt sedated. Once they clear the bodies from the streets the traffic will subside.
Once all formats can do millisecond transactions I'm hoping we abandon traditional credit cards.


----------



## Null (Dec 23, 2017)

Lesbian Sleepover said:


> I felt a disturbance in the _difficulty force_ when my sizable hashing power felt sedated. Once they clear the bodies from the streets the traffic will subside.
> Once all formats can do millisecond transactions I'm hoping we abandon traditional credit cards.


(((They))) won't let that happen quietly. Expect blood. Ride the wave.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Dec 23, 2017)

millais said:


> lol



Imagine actually considering suicide over this.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 23, 2017)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Imagine actually considering suicide over this.


I bet BitMEX has at least a double digit body count at this point.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 23, 2017)

Pretty much what I think of Bit Coins for the most part:


----------



## Pikimon (Dec 23, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> This shit is fascinating
> 
> Anyone has a good starting book on the finance market?
> I want to know what a "beartrap" is



buy bitcoin and find out


----------



## Slamerella (Dec 23, 2017)

Good to know I traded my whole 3 bitcoins the other day.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Null (Dec 23, 2017)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Imagine actually considering suicide over this.


Dude, ever hear of the 1929 Black Tuesday stock market crash?


----------



## SwanDive (Dec 23, 2017)

Well, it had a good run


----------



## Sanic (Dec 23, 2017)

So how much of the Earth's energy was consumed by this?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 23, 2017)

Sanic said:


> So how much of the Earth's energy was consumed by this?


Not nearly enough yet.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Dec 23, 2017)

Ooof, that explains why i'm getting less.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 23, 2017)

Better pick up that phone.

*BECAUSE I FUCKING CALLED IT.*


----------



## Null (Dec 23, 2017)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Better pick up that phone.
> 
> *BECAUSE I FUCKING CALLED IT.*


literally everyone called it you tard. Of course it's going to dip after rising exponentially like that. What I can't stand is smug lowlives like Lowtax posting shit like this:



the insufferable mewlings of a man with two kids who can't provide for his family gloating in the losses of an industry he was too short sighted and ignorant to invest in. maybe if he didn't ban absolutely anyone who would have given him advice on SA he'd have done so.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 23, 2017)

Null said:


> literally everyone called it you tard.


I know that. Actually to be frank I was hoping for it, because well, I wanna do what I couldn't do years ago.

Please let btc go back down to like, 100 for the next month before rising.


----------



## Null (Dec 23, 2017)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I know that. Actually to be frank I was hoping for it, because well, I wanna do what I couldn't do years ago.
> 
> Please let btc go back down to like, 100 for the next month before rising.


that's not happening. now's the time to get in. because next time it bubbles it's hitting 30k. 50k by this time next year.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 23, 2017)

Null said:


> that's not happening. now's the time to get in. because next time it bubbles it's hitting 30k. 50k by this time next year.


Fucking....I want to strangle you but you're probably right. But for now I'll see what happens. Maybe dump 100 into it.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 23, 2017)

For those of you who don't know how markets work:
If you haven't bought any yet, now is a good time to get in. It's popped, they're devalued, so now is a decent time to snatch them up. When they recover, you'll be glad you did.
I am so sick of idiots who've never invested in anything besides cryptocurrency who don't get what "volitile" means.
Playing super volitile shit like this is essentially gambling, hell, all investing essentially is.
Buy in low, sell high. This is very simple. Right now, it is low, so what do we do?

TL;DR: It's not dead, you candyasses, it's cheap. Buy them fuckers up.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Dec 23, 2017)

good thing I didn't buy some bitcoin


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Dec 23, 2017)

NOW HOW WILL I BUY SOMALIAN CHILD SLAVES FROM THE DARKWEB


----------



## Ariel (Dec 23, 2017)

Its a scam. The wikipedia page reads like an advertisement and the bitcoin reddit is full of shills egging people on to BUY BUY BUY.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Dec 23, 2017)

I hope it survives in 5 yrs, i want to avoid paying taxes to a corrupt ass government to waste on useless shit like football stadiums.


----------



## Herbert Hoover (Dec 23, 2017)

So for when the price starts to go back up again, is there an easy way to get into bitcoin?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Dec 23, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> View attachment 340884
> 
> Ooof, that explains why i'm getting less.



What trading platform is this?


Also, what's the best trading platform in general my dudes?


----------



## Schwachkopf (Dec 24, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> What trading platform is this?
> 
> 
> Also, what's the best trading platform in general my dudes?


I'm not sure, i mainly use GKFX.

I've heard DAX30 is one of the biggest companies in germany, check it out.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Dec 24, 2017)

SwanDive said:


> Well, it had a good run



/


----------



## lindsayfan (Dec 25, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> I want to know what a "beartrap" is


You think it's a pretty girl but then it has a thick and furry ursine schlong and sleeps all winter long.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 25, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> What trading platform is this?
> 
> 
> Also, what's the best trading platform in general my dudes?


It depends what you want to trade.
Fiat: Bitstamp, Kraken, Bitfinex, GDAX
Altcoins: Bittrex / Poloniex
Full Degen Derivative Contracts: BitMEX (PM me for a referral code that will get you lower fees)

Note that some people use alternative charting software that hooks into exchange APIs, like TradingView (highly restrictive freemium), Cryptowatch (free charting, pay for API trading), Sierra Charts (full paid)


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 25, 2017)

Is there any point in investing if you don't also mine? I could probably safely risk a 150$ now and a bit more in the coming weeks, but I've no intentions of mining anytime soon.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Dec 25, 2017)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Is there any point in investing if you don't also mine? I could probably safely risk a 150$ now and a bit more in the coming weeks, but I've no intentions of mining anytime soon.


Is there any point in investing in gold if you're not mining gold?


----------

